# DDR3 to be nearly as cheap as DDR2 this year?



## elenec (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi all,
*www.techreport.com/discussions.x/13993


> DDR3 to be nearly as cheap as DDR2 this year?
> by Cyril Kowaliski                  — 9:19 AM on January 24, 2008
> Pairing an Intel system with DDR3 memory may just be a reasonable expense later this year. According to a report by DigiTimes, memory makers hope that prices for DDR3 memory will slip to within 10% of DDR2 prices in the second half of this year.
> Reportedly, Intel is making an "aggressive push" to promote its DDR3-based platforms, and system memory manufacturers are working with the semiconductor giant to pull forward their schedules for DDR3 memory production. The manufacturers expect Intel to subsidize PC makers to sell more DDR3-based systems, and they estimate that 30% of new PCs shipped worldwide will be DDR3-powered in the fourth quarter of this year.
> ...


Source


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw

then I will wait for my next upgrade.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
> 
> then I will wait for my next upgrade.


 
Then you will never be able to upgrade


----------



## Ecko (Mar 6, 2008)

Dats Gr8 To hear


----------



## Pathik (Mar 6, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## axxo (Mar 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
> 
> then I will wait for my next upgrade.



its obvious that every 2 months/so new stuffs come...no reason for waIT otherwise upgrade will only be a dream


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

here,still I am waiting for LCD monitor price to deplete


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 6, 2008)

WTF? I just bought 6 AMD systems with DDR2 RAM!!


----------



## lywyre (Mar 6, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> WTF? I just bought 6 AMD systems with DDR2 RAM!!



 Same here ! !!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2008)

I will be upgrading in 2009.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

^yeah, les wait for DDR6


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

_RAM ka naam badnaam na karo _
DDR-I stayed for such a long time and DDR-II to be past this soon?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ Heh, and am still on DDR-266.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ Me, too


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2008)

^^^ Me three.


----------



## Voldy (Mar 6, 2008)

grt news


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm still on SD RAM........


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 6, 2008)

me 333


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2008)

as far as I am concerned, upgrades happen rarely.
my first PC was an old made in 1992 i486 laptop that I got in 1997.
second one was bought in 2005, which is my current rig
so the third needs to last long enough.
so obviously I am waiting for cheap DDR3 memory.

and here is my upgrade list:
a cheap mobo+procy+ram+gfx for my home PC, as fast as possible
and an Rs. 1lakh laptop to be bought on july 2009.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 8, 2008)

going for alianware , when will be right time ? and how long it will last . 2 yrs ? 3 yrs? Do i need to ever upgrade alienware


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 8, 2008)

iam still on DDR 400 and will get another DDR 400 GB ..huh who cares for DDR 3 ..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry for the bump
but 4th US quarter is JAN 09-April 09 

and others say 2nd half of the year !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 23, 2008)

supern...


----------



## baccilus (Mar 23, 2008)

What will be the performance advantage of a faster RAM? Won't it simply be bottlenecked by the Hard disk which, AFAIK, is not developing at the same pace?
And seriously, who all needs that kind of speed, apart from gamers? I think it will be a lot cheaper for me to become a non-gamer from a gamer.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 23, 2008)

great


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 23, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> iam still on DDR 400 and will get another DDR 400 GB ..huh who cares for DDR 3 ..


offtopic :Well seems to be some mistake here, 400 GB ??


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 23, 2008)

^Offcourse a typo.


----------

